
Ask HN: Modern C++ Project Template? - helltone
I&#x27;m starting a new C++ project in 2020, does anyone have a starter blank template to suggest, or can you recommend a project I can inspire myself from?<p>I&#x27;m particularly interested on how to integrate with tools such as static analysis, code coverage, profilers, address sanitisers etc.
======
ArashPartow
This is not a specific project per se, but more so a suggestion on how to
layout a simple C++ based project and an associated Makefile:

[https://www.partow.net/programming/makefile/index.html](https://www.partow.net/programming/makefile/index.html)

------
fooooobaaaaar
same here but i am looking for modern C project template. also what's the best
way to manage dependencies in a c project?

